# Many Tears Rescue



## andrea 35

Hi guys i would like you to have a look at this web site , Many tears are based in south Wales but have dogs in foster in other areas , ive been looking over the last week or so and i think its a very well run organisation .

http://www.manytearsrescue.org/ (MT have changed their website, this is the new one)

These dogs are often ex breed dogs who have no experience of living in a normal home and so do well to be homed with another dog to learn from . These dogs are lovely , and while i know that there are lot of dogs in need out there it would be cool if we can help to adopt or even to just foster a dog to give it a break from kennel life and have some TLC .:idea:


----------

